# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  escuela de magia "ana tamariz"

## esnar

buenasss!
alguien del foro va a la escuela de magia de ana tamariz :Confused: 
yo he empezado el curso en febrero pero no tengo amistad casi con nadie, ahora los de mi "clase" esamos conociendonos un poco, bueno supongo que alguien habra aqui, soy de ini-5, no se si se habra puesto alguhn post sobre esto si es asi lo siento no me ha fijado mucho....

----------


## Abeljesy

muy buenas! mira yo estoy junto con unos amigos de Las Palmas en iniciación 3 (intensivos). Dentro de 2 semanas estamos por ahí Sábados y Domingos durante 2 findes seguidos, nos solemos reunir todos después de las clases para tomar algo y tupirnos a magia.Si te interesa no dejes de ir.

----------


## serxu

para cuando serán los siguientes cursos intensivos?

----------


## Abeljesy

no estoy seguro. Mirate la página de la escuela de Ana Tamariz o sino, llama a su teléfono que ellos te dirán.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## asesmarketing

Yo creo que estoy en tu clase  porque también soy de de la 5.

Un Saludo

----------


## Del_Barrio

Aprovecho este hilo para ver si me podeis informar los alumnos de la escuela sobre el precio( por privado si preferiis), es porque soy de huelva y me gustaria ingresar pero deje un mensaje en el contestador de la escuela y aun no me han contestado.....gracias

----------


## rafa cama

¿Ini 5 de qué día? Yo suelo estar en la Escuela martes, miércoles y jueves.

Un saludo.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Y yo los lunes

----------


## magobernal

Puff... hace cuanto tiempo que no posteo nada... bueno, me animo:
Yo soy del jueves ava III a la escuela de Ana.
Si quieres saber el precio de los cursos no intensivos son estos:
************************* (mejor los mando por privado a quien quiera)
En cuanto a lo de las amistades, no te preocupes, enseguida te haces muy amigo de la gente que va contigo

----------


## troid

hola, he estado en el curso intensivo de la escuela de ana tamariz, los fines de semana 17-18 y 24-25 de abril. Como veo que de vez en cuando la gente pregunta, os pongo mi opinión, por si os es de utilidad.

Mi valoración del curso es muy buena, no sé qué nivel tendréis cada uno, en el de iniciación se parte de los más básico, y los profesores de la escuela son muy buenos y explican muy bien.   A mi me dio el curso Manuel Vera y estoy muy contento, parece que no, pero en dos fines de semana se da más materia de la que parece.

También es una buena oportunidad para hablar con gente aficionada y quitarte algunos defectos adquiridos con la práctica en solitario.

Yo personalmente, si pudiera me apuntaba al siguiente.

----------


## hernandez

hola:

 Yo estoy en martes ini II, de mommento el curso genial y los profesores inmejorables.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Me gustaría que alguien me informara en MP de los precios, llevo tiempo queriendo hacer algun curso de intensivo por reciclarme un poco.

Saludos y gracias.

----------


## Vicentico

Hola vioqueiludion. 


   Busca el telefono en internet y llama. Yo lo hice y me informaron de los cursos intensivos, precios y fechas. No me cuadraban las fechas por trabajo y ahora es la pela, pero lo haré. 


   Una curiosidad. De donde eres?. Yo soy de apellido Bioque (con "B") y en mi pueblo hay unos cuamtos que son con "V".



 Un saludo.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Muchas gracias Vicentico, llamaré ahunque no creo que este año me apunte ya que tengo mucho lío entre trabajo 1º, trabajo en magia y familia, además de estudio y ensayos.

En cuanto a mi apellido Vioque, creo que proviene de Córdoba, pese a que yo soy de Madrid mi familia es de allí, de hecho en la sierra de Córdoba existe un lugar con un castillo, el cual se llama castillo de Vioque.

Un saludo.

----------


## Vicentico

Pues si, en Córdoba hay muchos. Yo soy de El Carpio a 24 km de Córdoba, pero llevo mucho tiempo fuera, el curro. Allí estamos los de mi familia que somos "Bioque" y los "Vioque" (yo siempre digo que el bueno es con "B", y que el otro es que se equivocó el del registro al apuntarlo, de broma claro). El castillo creo que por el Valle de los Pedroches, por Santa Eufemia me parece, aunque no conozco mucho esa zona, pero lo poco que he ido por allí me ha gustado mucho.

    Un saludo.

----------


## ElmagogamlE

Hola! A mí me interesaría matricularme en esta escuela pero siempre que llamo salta el contestador. Alguien sería tan amable de informarme de los precios en privado? Yo quiero hacer en concreto el de iniciación. Sería éste:

La Gran Escuela de Magia Ana Tamariz Actuaciones de Magia

Gracias por anticipado y un saludete  :Smile1:

----------


## alexedy

> Hola! A mí me interesaría matricularme en esta escuela pero siempre que llamo salta el contestador. Alguien sería tan amable de informarme de los precios en privado? Yo quiero hacer en concreto el de iniciación. Sería éste:
> 
> La Gran Escuela de Magia Ana Tamariz Actuaciones de Magia
> 
> Gracias por anticipado y un saludete


También estoy interesado en el mismo curso ^^

Si alguien pudiera enviarme los precios por privado se lo agradecería mucho.

Saludos

----------


## Ramon ALFONSO

La Gran Escuela de Magia "Ana Tamariz" está cerca del del metro  Manuel Becerra ó Ventas de Madrid-España.

Para asistir a los cursos de Magia, es imprescindible la reserva de plaza. 

Más información
en el teléfono: 91 726 31 37 (Contestador 24 horas, deja tu nombre y nº de teléfono y te llamaremos enseguida ó llama de lunes a viernes de17:30 a 22:00 y te informaremos de precios, dirección, etc...
recuerda que cuando estamos comunicando salta el contestador)
Lamentamos no poder ampliar la información a través del correo electrónico.

----------


## Dramagic

Aunque no cabe duda de que la escuela de Ana Tamariz es una de las mejores del mundo, existe otra "alternativa" en Madrid. En San Sebastián de los Reyes hay una sala de magia que tiene una escuela. Se llama A TODA MAGIA. Podeis ver más info en www.atodamagia.com

Si llamais por teléfono os explicarán todo bien.

Ya os digo, es una alternativa a la escuela de Ana Tamariz.

----------


## PercuSS

Ese es el problema que tengo yo, que necesito ir a clases ( por el tema de quitarte manías feas que tengas y eso) pero no se donde ir ( ya que vivo en levante y por aquí no hay nada) Y la pregunta es.. Hay algo más que merezca la pena, que la escuela de Ana Tamariz?? Total me tengo que trasladar igual...

Gracias.

----------


## mayico

Que merezca mas la pena? Mira, si tienes la oportunidad de ir, no lo pienses y ve, aprenderás muchas cosas aunque sepas cosas antes de ser explicadas, siempre habrá detalles que se te escapen. Y sobre todo, que Gea, como ejemplo te explique algo, ya es un lujo.
Estan tambien las clases en la sala houdini pero... Para gustos colores. Lo dicho si puedes, no lo dudes.

----------

